# Sighting In: Followed the groups now I'm lost!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually healing the bow ( too much bottom bottom of your hand) will push your shots high. 

Just an idea.


----------



## jdl04h (Jan 2, 2010)

Interesting, could you explain a little more? I try and keep an open grip and let the bow fall.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*subs ..is right*

:shade:sounds like your healing bow send me pic. of form from waist up 3-4 shots i will help ya. :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Basically healing the bow is using more pressure in the heal (wrist ) of your hand instead of even hand pressure in the grip. 

Double check your equipment break your shot sequence down. Analyze every step of your shot. From the placement of your feet to where your draw elbow is. You can usually figure these things out, you just have to take it step by step.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a stupid thought........after the dealer changed the cam, did he/she reset your peep?????
A good way to set the peep is to draw the bow with your eyes close and go to your anchor point, then open your eye. If the peep is correct, you should be able to see perfectly through the peep. If not, reposition it. Do this check several times to make sure and be sure you DON'T lift or move your head to line up with the peep. 
Draw lenght can be difficult to get right in new shooters. Mainly because you don't know what the bow is supposed to feel like yet.
It would be better to shoot a bow with a draw lenght too short, rather than too long.
Here's a few things for you to to check when you draw your bow.
1. the grip should be placed in the web of your hand. Like the other folks mentioned, try not to press up on the heal of the grip.
2. your bow arm should have a slight bend...this will keep ya from string slapping your arm.
3. The peep should come right to your eye without you having to lift or lower your head.
4. an anchor point aprox near your lower jaw is about the most comfortable, in my opinion.

Try to observe other good shooters; you'll be suprised how much you can learn from watching.

I shot my bow at a shorter draw lenght for quite some time until I really started to understand the mechanics of good shooting. Since then, I"ve been able to extend out a 1/2". I know that doesn't sound like a lot to change, but it did make a difference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdl04h (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. 

Subs, I actually thought about the healing thing and it might be an issue to work on as i did kind of feel what you were describing. ( adding to my mental check list)

Nag, the DL was measured with a tape and what not and he said it was a definite 28" and when they changed it out i felt so much more natural. Before i felt like when i came to full draw i had to stretch my neck just a little and bend my arm to bring the string to the tip of my nose. But the dealer did mention what you mentioned it is better to shoot too short than too long. As for my anchor i try to keep my index knuckle right under the opening in my ear. 

Mike, I will get you a pick as soon as i get a chance, thanks for your help.

-Josh


----------

